# Very sad year so far....



## Cee Paul

Well the year started off in February by burying my brother's wife after a heart attack and stroke, then back in April my co-workers and I lost another co-worker we were all fond of to lung disease, and now.....my wife and I had to put down our beloved pet cat Domino who had liver and kidney diseases this past weekend. We had pet hospice come out to the house and quietly and peacefully put him to rest with the two of us at his side.


----------



## Cee Paul

Well I am starting to get myself together but it's going to take longer for my wife to do so, since it was originally her cat that she rescued as a kitten.


----------



## Cee Paul

I know that tragedies or sadness draws communities together most of the time, and right now the same can be said for my wife and I because right now we are both strongly in each other's corner and supporting one another. :smthumbup:


----------



## Tiberius

Cee Paul, I am sorry for your loss.

I lost my father 2 weeks ago, he had a massive stroke. I have days when I cope well, but then I have days when I feel such pain knowing that I will never see him again and my children will never play with their grandpa.
A year ago we lost my sister in law's brother aged 33, then on Christmas day my cousin died aged 49.

W all need time to grieve.....


----------



## Cee Paul

Tiberius said:


> Cee Paul, I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> I lost my father 2 weeks ago, he had a massive stroke. I have days when I cope well, but then I have days when I feel such pain knowing that I will never see him again and my children will never play with their grandpa.
> A year ago we lost my sister in law's brother aged 33, then on Christmas day my cousin died aged 49.
> 
> W all need time to grieve.....


I am quite confident I will be reunited with everyone in another time and another space - but not until it's my turn.


----------



## zappy

I will be reunited with my unborn daughter in the after life.


----------

